# Elephant bush?



## laramie (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if elephant bush is safe for torts to eat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jaizei (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Elephant-Bush#axzz1UBf9uPlH


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. The direct translation of the common name from Swahili to English is "tortoise food". Mine will eat it, but they don't go crazy for it or anything. Good for some variety.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Look-What-I-Found--16120#axzz1UCNyD0FG


----------

